
Show HN: Read webpages in readability mode, inside your terminal - greset
https://github.com/desmondhume/newspaper
======
le-mark
This makes me happy. I have the habit of using lynx for reading articles in
the terminal, which is less than ideal given it also renders all the cruft in
the page as well. This project suits that use case much more. Two features
that would be ideal are searching within the document and configurable
navigation (ie so I can use vim keyboard shortcuts for example).

Edit; oh I see, it pipes the output to less, very clever!

~~~
greset
I'm glad it makes you happy!

I'm actually surprised to see that quite a few people find it useful, I had no
idea there was such a small gap to fill with such a simple tool.

------
fiatjaf
I was going to ask how do you find the HTML element in which the main article
content is from the URL, but it seems you're calling
[https://mercury.postlight.com/](https://mercury.postlight.com/)

~~~
greset
Yes, for now I'm relying on mercury to do the job. I tried out some
readability packages, and they worked pretty well, so I think I'm going to
replace the dependency on mercury with a built-in readability package pretty
soon.

------
qrv3w
Could you add an option to remove the links?

E.g. [publication by the New York
Times]([https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/11/us/politics/trump-
russia-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/11/us/politics/trump-russia-email-
clinton.html)) -> publication by the New York Times

~~~
greset
Hey, I just added the `-no-links` option to the package, along with plaintext
mode :)

~~~
qrv3w
Cool, that was fast! Thanks!

------
jason_slack
I'm going to start using this today! What a great idea.

